# GRRRR! Poodle as first dog....



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is our first-ever dog. Did we know what we were getting in to? Not exactly. How could we? Did we choose the right breed? 110% YES!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone has to have their first dog to ever be a "dog person". But I agree with you. And I don't think anyone's first dog should ever be a puppy. I think you should study the breeds and truly know yourself and your family and pick the breed that fits. That being said, Carley is my first Standard and I would have to see it with my own eyes for anyone to convince me she could have a better home...but I felt that some of the breeders I talked to did not think that a person with two shih tuzs could ever be right for a Standard. I felt judged for picking the breed that fit my family 15 years ago!

I wanted a older dog that I could learn to groom, as least one of us would know what we were doing. An adult poodle for a first dog, might have a better chance at working out. I know how to housebreak a dog, but I did not have to ect...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't understand why she is getting a dog if she is not really a dog person. If she does get a poodle the dog will probably train her so things may work out fine.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the people who are suggesting poodles realize what amazing dogs they are. Any dog is a lot of work. All require training and grooming. Run your hand down the back of a friendly golden retreiver and you will have a handful of hair. Every dog owner had to have a first dog. The important thing is the new owner's level of commitment. The good thing is they didn't suggest a doodle.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

IMO, poodles make great first dogs...they are easy to train and want to please. And it's very possible to get more laid back poodles. Of course they have drawbacks such as grooming but what breed doesn't? Anyone looking to get a dog needs to do their research, not just on their breed of choice but dogs in general. Every dog has the same basic needs such as good diet, grooming, (even short haired dogs shed) training, and exercise. I agree with whoever said first time dog owners should get adults. I think the transition into dog ownership would be a lot easier that way.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I've had my american eskimo since I was 8, I'm 19 now and figured I was ready to step it up and try a puppy. Had I known the work involved ahead of time (I did my research, but it's different when it comes to Actually experiencing it) I would have definitely gotten an adult, or at least slightly older dog. I got my Standard when he was 5 months, he Just turned 1 year and 1 month a couple days ago. I love him to bits, but if I knew the troubles and stress a puppy would cause, I probably would've waited longer to find an older one. I'd never trade him now, but I still believe it would've been smarter to get an older one.

I don't think any first time dog owner should get a puppy, unfortunately most do since that's the reason they're attracted to them


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess growing up with dogs even when I got my first dog as an adult on my own, I at least knew what I was wanting to get. I don't know what I would think would make a great first dog but I don't think people think about the grooming involved. With this lady I think the dog will be rehomed within 6 months...


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I bet if she Does rehome the dog, it will be because of the dog acting like a puppy. I'll bet she won't notice the matting, it happens a lot in our town, so many people have shih-tzu's and they just get it shaved down, never brush it, let it matt all over and start again. It's not fair or right, but it's unfortunately pretty common. I doubt the poodle would be any different in this case.
But who knows? she may end up being the best thing to happen to whatever dog she gets!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Well if she's on a horse forum then she 'should' known how to take care of her animals (at least I would hope). Probably already has a pair of decent clippers. 

Did she say she wasn't a dog person? I wonder why a person who doesn't like dogs wants a dog? I agree with getting a older dog if your a first time dog person. Puppies are hard. 

Having had a mix breed, lab, yorkshire terrier, chinese crested, now poodle I think a poodle could be a good first dog. There is the hair thing but if she's comfortable with the clippers she could do it herself (that's what I've done so far and Im a first time poodle owner).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau was our first dog, as I said, but he was 6 months old when we got him, and already housetrained, etc. Having read so many stories of new puppy stress and strife on this forum, I think our decision to avoid bringing home an 8-week old pup was much more important than the breed involved. 

We all know that puppies are about the cutest things on the planet, and from the pictures the breeder gave me, Beau was no exception. But I have no regrets about missing his early puppyhood, with all its trials and travails, and would recommend the same to any first-time dog owner. In fact, I would send them to SoCal Poodle Rescue, where there is this sweet senior standard right now that I just can't stop thinking about . . . .


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau was our first dog, as I said, but he was 6 months old when we got him, and already housetrained, etc. Having read so many stories of new puppy stress and strife on this forum, I think our decision to avoid bringing home an 8-week old pup was much more important than the breed involved.
> 
> We all know that puppies are about the cutest things on the planet, and from the pictures the breeder gave me, Beau was no exception. But I have no regrets about missing his early puppyhood, with all its trials and travails, and would recommend the same to any first-time dog owner. In fact, I would send them to SoCal Poodle Rescue, where there is this sweet senior standard right now that I just can't stop thinking about . . . .


I totally agree with this. My last two dogs were purchased from breeders at 9 and 14 months, and they were both housetrained. As cute as puppies are, I don't really regret missing the stressful puppy stage. My spoo would make the ideal first dog, as she's totally laid-back and she practically trains herself. I live in a condo, and she totally figured out how to let me know she needed to go potty after only a few days. She comes to get me and then leads me to the door. 

That said, as long as you do the research, I think a poodle would make a great first dog, despite the grooming and training requirements. My first dog was a shih tzu, and he cost a small fortune to keep groomed in that cute long coat, but we were ready to accept the challenge. The only times he got matted was when we went on vacation and he stayed with the grandparents. It's always shocking coming home to a shaved-down shih tzu after months and months of coat maintenance!

Drive is also another factor to consider. I used to have a GSD who was the family dog of a trainer who trained police dogs and did Schutzhund, so she had pretty high drive. Despite being phenomenally trained, she would have been a bit too much dog for a first-time dog-owner in my opinion. Not to mention the fact that she shed like crazy! As great as that GSD was, I much prefer my other couch potato dogs.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

She did say she was not a dog person... Glad you all think I was wrong as I really was worried....


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Finley's my first dog and my bf's third. We got her when she was 8 weeks old but I certainly made sure I did my research before bringing her into the household.

I recognized that poodles are intelligent (I read that as quick to train), very low allergenicity, and for me, definitely had to be a Standard because I wanted to be able to run with my dog.

I also acknowledged that her grooming fees would be no joke so right off the bat, we decided to get the right tools to groom her ourselves.... clipper, blades, everything.

The more I read about the bond that poodles and their owners shared (especially from lurking around this forum and reading the various posts), the more I knew that a poodle would be the perfect first dog. And boy was I ever right!

In fact, the poodle might be the only breed I ever have by my side.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is the first dog that is officially mine, though I had only had one dog before, a pit mix that was the family dog. However, I had also been a groomer for 2 years when I got him so I had been around a lot of dogs.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a toy poodle for fourteen years and I "thought" I knew poodles! Patches didn't have true poodle fur, it stayed that baby puppy, soft fur that never got thick and kinky curly, it was wavy. The only thing I ever had to brush was her ears and tail, never had any kind of knots in her fur. I had her groomed, but it was FFT and a wash and trim. I knew about basic care of a poodle, or thought I did. When we got Lexi I knew she would need different grooming, ect. but never having experienced a honest to goodness poodle coat, I could not fully understand what it involved. I jumped in both feet and have learned tons of the upkeep and actually like brushing and combing her. I found a groomer who is worth her weight in gold and found this site as well. I have learned things along the way like I really, really don't want to learn to groom with anything that involves clippers, at least for now! It is also VERY different having a high energy six pound dog verses a 45 pound dog. When Lexi and I did obeidence training there was a great dane puppy in the class. It was the size of a small vehicle and it took a lot for the couple to handle it and it seemed like it was a good dog. If she doesn't thinkg she is a dog person, she should probably not get one, any kind.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I agree that if she is not a dog person then don't get a puppy. Any breed needs a lot of work and energy. My family are dog lovers, thru the years we have owned several breeds, such as german shepperds, pekingese, chinese shirpei, dalmation, rotweiller, and pug. We never once consider poodle because we know it takes a lot of work. Yes, they are smart but they are also very finicky and extra special that as a family we just don't think it is practical to own one. However, fast forward 10 yrs later, I got married and my husband just recently gifted me a poodle puppy (Charlie Brown). As soon as I learn that he is a poodle, I thought ohh ohh, I'm not experience enough for this poodle, I got nervous and search online for support and join this forum. After weeks of living with Charlie the poodle, I can't believe how smart he is but also how finicky he is with food. 

So, if poodle is her first dog and she is not a dog person to begin with, I feel sorry for the poodle as she can't appreciate the benefit of owning a poodle. Thats my opinion and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph is our first dog. We are so glad we got a Poodle and not another breed. Ralph is smart enough to know that his people are idiots and he dumbs things down for us... he's a very patient teacher. LOL. :amen:


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I grew up with dogs, but I moved out of my parents' house 16 years before actually getting my own and our spoo was our first and a puppy! It was trying but I don't regret it a bit (usually :wink. We have 3 young kids and it was important to me to have a puppy that could grow up with my kids a bit. Also, I just couldn't find any adult spoos in the area that could tolerate kids and/or our cat so that made the decision easier. Of course now I know that I might have found something if I'd applied first etc but whatever.

Anyway, I really don't understand why someone would get a dog at all if they weren't a dog person, but I don't think it's an insult to poodles to suggest it as a first dog. Any first dog is going to be a HUGE learning experience. And even getting a puppy as the first all comes down to commitment and what you do with it. I knew enough to know our whole family needed to be trained so I hired a person dog trainer to come over and help us. So it's certainly possible to get yourself prepared for any situation and to do it right even if it looks like a bad idea at the outset.


----------

